# Need Ideas on how to do Stalker Room (lots of pics/newspaper cuttings/writing etc)



## natascha (Jul 21, 2004)

How about 'somehting' that is the stalked persons? Maybe surrounded in candles

A little notebook that has all of your 'notes' on what the person has been doing such as their time schedule?

A letter that you were/are going to send to the stalked person.

Some symbol of a spell cast on them?

??????


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

Love this idea! Might have to borrow it. I was thinking you could incorporate photos of your party guests as the next targets. You could have a lot of fun with Photoshop on this. Changing real newspaper clippings to go with your party. 

I was sure I could find some images but I had a hard time finding anything. The shed scene in the Beautfiul Mind came to mind too but I couldn't find a pciture. 

I'll keep looking and brainstorming.


----------



## BoogieMan (Jun 10, 2009)

I agree with BSCAREY ,
If you were to post the pics altered thru PHOTOSHOP in a made up news clipping , and have your guests as the next victims ... 
THAT ..
would be scarey/eery ! And creepy as well . 
Make sure not to leave out all the written ( in the news article ) gorey details of the attack/mutilation .


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

I tried to find a clip from a show I watch. There was a girl with a stalker & she finds his room & it is covered in pictures of her he has taken from afar. Very creepy.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Cut outs from fashion mags with the models' eyes all either cut out or scribbled out. Cut out different body parts and reassemble them into a composite face. Dolls. nailed/implaled or hanging by their hair.

Newsclippings about any deaths or murders...maybe with black/red marker outlines and circles around certain phrases or words.


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

I would have a little shrine to the victim, candles, crosses or little statues of Mary or a few skulls on a shelf. Or even fake body parts or animal parts that had been "sacrificed" for the victim. The Day of the Dead Holiday usually has some amazing shrines done for it. Look up some pics for that!


----------



## kUITSUKU (Jul 5, 2009)

Wow I might have to borrow the idea of this too, just for something small like the laundry room for the guests to stumble upon when they're doing a scavenger hunt. That would freak them out a lot to see themselves everywhere.
Great theme!


----------



## Mz Skull (Nov 18, 2005)

I agree...an awesome theme for a room....I might also "borrow this idea" I've needed to do something new for my bathroom for awhile now.


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

The first thing I thought was photos of the guests, that would really freak them out, BScary beat me to it!!!

I also liked the idea that FG had, to x-out the eyes of photos of fashion model, that's always creepy.


----------



## Samhain.Voodoo (May 17, 2009)

if you can't find real newspapers you could always type out your own stories and just tear the edges, maybe burn little holes in some of the pages or stain them with tea for an aged look. Or even spatter them with bloody handprints. Maybe make the red circles around phrases previously mentioned with a bloody finger for that truely insane look.


----------



## OMGDan (Sep 28, 2006)

Awesome idea. Along with most i think this will be an addition to this year's party.


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

Frankies Girl - love the idea to creep out magazine photos! 

Keep the ideas coming everyone -- they are so great I may need to do a bedroom instead of a bathroom!


----------



## HappyScientist (Aug 24, 2008)

Definitely you'll need items from the stalker victim scattered around including: a hairbrush, clothing, stolen letters, stuffed animals, bits of hair etc. Totally creepy. Have a few items hanging from the ceiling to increase the feeling of claustrophobia. 
I think I like this idea too much.  A very creepy idea and very cheap. Good job!


----------



## karenlyn (Jul 27, 2009)

I love the idea of making the photos match the guests. That's hilarious.

You could also do some creepy things, like tie up a lock of hair and put it on display as "a piece of my beloved" or something. Or fill a jar with something that looks like fingernail and toenail clippings and label it and put it on display. If it's an all-adult party, a pair of underwear displayed on the wall would be funny, too (you could go with a pair of white men's briefs for more comic effect and less creepiness than a woman's underwear would have).

Now... what looks like toenail clippings? (unless you already have a jar full of them at home?)

Oh! Here's another idea! If you know somebody with dark curly hair and can fill a jar you can make it look like pubic hair and label it "a gift for my love" or "collected for my beloved" or something. Gross.

-Karen


----------



## GhostMagnet (Jul 14, 2009)

Hey Scry, I love your idea, I might tuck it away for future reference. For my party last year, I found a website that let you type in whatever and you could print it out, looked like a newspaper clipping. Of course, I can't remember the site name- but I'll see if I can track it down.


----------



## AmFatallyYours (Apr 8, 2009)

I was just wondering how this room turned out and if you had any pictures of it?


----------



## Thegardenofshadows (Jun 3, 2010)

I just found this thread and am also wondering if anyone actually did "The Stalker Room" and how it turned out?


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

*When your guests find the bath room*

Create some newspaper clippings about people being murdered for forgetting to lift the seat, or forgetting to flush.
Maybe super-impose photos of their heads/faces on bodies doing those bath room dutys.
A little sign on the flush handle insisting :"No Flushing Until I approve What you have done here-call me."
Thunder speaks it's coming closer time to sign off before the nazis triangulate my signal!
"Viva La France!"


----------



## Skullea (Sep 1, 2009)

This looks like it might work to create some personalized newspaper clippings in PowerPoint: http://www.presentationmagazine.com/editable-powerpoint-newspapers-407.htm

Thanks for this really cool idea. I'm considering it for this year...


----------



## JahRah (Oct 23, 2009)

Definitely going to use this when I have a murder themed party! Great idea!! 

Some other small additions.
Taped up Dolls
I saw somewhere on the forum, someone took baby dolls and taped their hands and legs together and taped their mouths shut. Really simple, but really really creepy.

Psycho Sketches
I don't know if anyone say the movie McGruber (terrible movie), but there's a scene where a guy makes fun of his car. Macgruber gets pissed and remembers the guys license plate. Then later, there's a "composition notebook" on the desk, and inside of it is the license plate number written over and over and over again. And crazy demented pictures. And just scribbled and scratches through the entire thing. Mostly black ink, some red. It's pretty psycho. You could also do this maybe with a guests name...or just using the words "kill" or "death", and maybe title the book. "Poems for my beloved" or something like that. Or you can even tear out the pages and post on the walls with the pictures and news clippings.


----------



## AmFatallyYours (Apr 8, 2009)

Skullea said:


> This looks like it might work to create some personalized newspaper clippings in PowerPoint: http://www.presentationmagazine.com/editable-powerpoint-newspapers-407.htm
> 
> Thanks for this really cool idea. I'm considering it for this year...


That's awesome! Thanks for sharing the link. I'm doing my basement as a stalker room this year and this will help a lot with what i'm planning.



JahRah said:


> Definitely going to use this when I have a murder themed party! Great idea!!
> 
> Some other small additions.
> Taped up Dolls
> ...


I like the notebook idea and dolls are always creepy.


----------

